# The Weight Loss Cure?



## tastydish (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi ho all - I'm recently diagnosed IBS-mostly C, and have been unable to lose weight in, oh, forever. FYI, I could lose 100 lbs. and not miss it. At all. I've come across a radical way to lose weight, and that's through daily injections of hCG (hormone found in the urine of pregnant women) coupled with a 500 calorie/day diet. I know. But there's plenty of yahoogroups raving about it, such as HCGDiet, HGCDieters, etc. You might have seen the infomercial with the guy hawking "The Weight Loss Cure" book. The diet is based on the research in that book.I wonder if there's anyone here who has a stubborn weight condition and has tried this diet. It seems to work regardless of what health conditions you have (such as hypothyroidism, adrenal fatigue, PCOS, etc.), but I haven't seen anybody talk about GI issues on the hcg lists.I'm game enough to go on it, but I'm just starting to come to grips with IBS and not quite sure what foods are ok and what are not. I've had a restricted diet for a zillion years, but haven't managed any weight loss at all. Anyone familiar with this program?dishwww.horrordiet.com


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Think you're right about this "for the truly desperate" - are you going to do it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Any diet under 1200 calories a day is likely to be very deficient in nutrients you need and you should only do it under proper medical supervsion (and I'm not sure if the people promoting this diet really count).500 calories a day no matter what else they inject into your body or pills you take will cause anyone to lose weight until they screw up their metabolism so bad that even if they manage to get down to an ideal weight they will quickly regain all the weight if not more as soon as they restart anything approaching normal eating.But that's just my two cents.looking for some information on this, apparently it has been around since the 1950's.http://healthresources.caremark.com/topic/dietscams


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

500 cals!? blimeyyyyyy. thats not good, especially if its long term, which if it isnt its going to make you put on weight anyway, you will only pile on what you lost. heres one ive tried, BHF diet it does work, i couldt stick it though, i had headaches by first afternoon cos im not used to eating hardly anything, lol. but id advice this siteWLR its a brill website full of support, you enter in what you have eaten to check you cals, very detailed, exercise ideas. its a really good way to go, and you get a free trial for the site so if you didnt want to pay you could just get all the ideas for free and go on your merry way! lol


----------



## tastydish (Sep 16, 2007)

Gaah. My diet's way healthier than the BHF diet. I don't eat any wheat or dairy, so the toast & ice cream would be out.There are actually quite a few people having amazing success with the hcg protocol. The hcg burns ~2000 calories/day of fat so coupled with the 500 cal/day diet, you don't feel hungry most of the time. Supposedly it resets the hypothalamus so it's harder to gain weight back after you've lost it. Of course, if you gorge yourself for a month straight, you probably would.The main danger I can see is that rapid weight loss can take a toll on the gall bladder, so it would be really critical IMHO to do a liver/gall bladder flush with this diet.I still haven't decided yes or no on the hcg diet, but I do know that hcg regenerates the adrenal cortex, and having adrenal fatigue, I could sorely use more cortex.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While the sites promoting the diet say the sorts of things you posted, there are a few clinical trials on pubmed that showed no difference between eating 500 calories a day or eating 500 calories a day with the shots.Many obese people need 2500 or more calories a day to maintain their body weight (average person is 2000 a day) so you burn off that many calories anyway from what I can see.Gall bladder problems are common in any starvation diet.K.


----------

